# Bo's first and last camping trip...



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is so funny. I know you were worried about him not eating, etc, but it is so funny the way he conned his way into getting what he wanted! Dogs can be amazing animals with their ability to figure out how to wrap us around their paws


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

When I was younger we use to travel to Maine with our Golden. One time we forgot her food and had to buy one close to it. This kind had the same brown kibble but also little dried pea kibble. At every single meal our dog somehow managed to eat only the brown kibble and to leave behind the green peas on the floor and in her dish!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

FWIW, salt water can upset their tummies big time!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey re-acted somewhat the same way when we left for the cottage! The morning we left our house was pretty chaotic, parents trying not to forget everything, i'm running around getting the pet stuff.. Joey didn't eat and it totally made me crazy with worry. I tried coaxing him with anything, and everything... He ate his dinner that night and then ate his breakfast the next day at the cottage.... It turns out if Joey feels stressed he won't eat.. and this means if he's in a new environment. Maybe that's what happened with Bo's?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla is a bad traveler. Some might know of problems we've had with her being overly bitey (mouthy) and snappy when she gets frustrated or out of sorts. We are working every day to fix this problem with tiny baby steps forward. However, when we travel we are right back to step one. She is a routine girl and traveling messes with her. We will continue to do it because we have an RV and it's how we vacation and travel some for business. So I understand your frustration, but if it's something you enjoy, keep doing it.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

My Noah is not a good traveler, he likes his house and his yard, likes the "idea" of going out to places but cant wait to get back. He wont poop anywhere but his yard, will hold it for days and not eat so he can poop in his own yard, or we have to walk around for hours finding the right spot to go. They are funny.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla also doesn't like to go potty on leash. She also can hold out a long time, but when you're gone for a week, you just have to give in and go. It usually take her the better part of a day to get adjusted to potting on a leash.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chester is a nightmare with food, he puts the kibble in his mouth and tosses it round in his mouth until the fish oil comes off and then spits it out  I have withheld food from him when he's refused it time and time again and he will go three days with nothing more than a few mouthfuls and they are usually under duress! Maybe he would go longer I don't know, I gave in then and started hand feeding a few pieces by putting them in his mouth until he realised it wasn't poison and was in fact hungry so started to eat it himself! But that's after spitting it out first several times! He's quite lean so he can't afford to lose weight! 
Dogs, who would have them!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

You know, I was going to quote some of your comments, but all of them are so dead on, its ridiculous! All of them describe Bo so much! I guess I should have asked before the trip what crazy things Golden's do on trips. Then I would have been more prepared!

He did go poop twice. Once because he could not hold it any longer and the other time when a friend took him for a walk by a stream. My son and a bunch of friends were hunting Crawdads. He was so happy to see water that he jumped right in and swam around. Then he felt so happy and comfortable that he went down stream where everyone was and pooped in the water right next to them. 

Of course there were a lot of "gross", "ooooo", "yuck" and stuff like that said...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Last camping trip? Say it isn't so. Anytime you take a dog out of routine you will notice some difference in behavior.


----------



## smiddit (Oct 17, 2009)

Haha this made me laugh!! I had thought about taking Bailey camping but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Our family went camping with one of the dogs a long time ago. Thor was a German Shepherd. A strong thunderstorm hit overnight while we were camped at the base of Mt. Marcy in the Adirondacks - rain was coming down in sheets. I woke up to find myself outside the tent in the rain - guess who was stretched out in my place? Haven't camped with a dog since.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Our dogs, have US TRAINED!!!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't give up on camping yet. As Bo gets more used to it, he'll probably settle down.

The first time we took Ben car camping, he was so excited he wouldn't sit down all evening, for fear of missing something. He did eat, but otherwise was on high alert until we went to bed. The next time out with him, we went backpacking, and he crashed through the window of the tent after an animal yowled right outside. We went to visit friends and he threw up for three days because he was so stressed (they had a pack of Samoyeds who were not particularly friendly.) However - a few months later, we went back to New York and he was fine, both at the campgrounds on the way and at their house. We took him to Florida for 3 weeks, and he grew to love the campgrounds we stayed at. We got home and he kept jumping into the back of the truck, asking to go out again. We've taken him on other car camping trips of short duration in the past year, and he loves it. He enjoys watching all the activity and the attention he gets from strangers. Haven't tried backpacking again, but we will, and I'm sure he'll do fine. It was just the newness of it all that got to him. Once he figured out that we weren't planning on abandoning him, he was fine.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Woody says I'll go, I'll go!!! He loves camping. He camped out by himself for a bit there being a rescue...nobody has any idea how long but apparently he did pretty well. I wouldn't give up...it's far too much fun to let one bad experience spoil it for you.

Pete


----------

